
The World According to the 1580s - benbreen
https://medium.com/bunk/the-world-as-it-appeared-in-the-1580s-51aa4e3295f0
======
mirimir
Damn.

I wonder whether all those details from so much of North America implies that
Europeans visited all those places. And left their diseases. Or maybe they
relied a lot on native informants. But that was also a disease pathway.

This does support the hypothesis of mass die-offs before substantive visits.
As discussed in Mann’s _1491_.

~~~
wallace_f
I've seen a lot of different hypotheses arguing settlers reached Americas
earlier and more-often than has been recorded. A couple days ago some were
talking about one idea, here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19674298)

------
kevinios
Unrelated (sorry), but here’s what I see when I open that Medium link in
Safari. It’s quite a challenge to find the article between the pop-ups.
Screenshot: [https://i.imgur.com/XbYLs5c.png](https://i.imgur.com/XbYLs5c.png)

But they haven’t improved that in years, so I suspect it must actually be
working for them and convert well!

------
ferros
In 500 years, somewhere, there will be an article like this about how people
pictured space in 2019, and how off the mark they were.

